# konosuke HD



## lenthan (Dec 26, 2012)

After doing research here and on some other sites I decided that I was going to purchase a 240mm western handled konosuke HD gyuto. Unfortunately back in January it was out of stock on CKTG so , I emailed them and they said they hoped to see some more soon but as of today they are still out of stock. I wondered if there was something else similar I should look at or maybe I will keep waiting.

Thanks.


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

Look at Gesshin Ginga at Japanese Knife Imports. On the slightly below that price bracket there's Sakai Takayuki Grand Chef. I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Are you interested in the yo-HD  because it's a laser or for its semi-stainless alloy?

BDL


----------



## betowess (Feb 14, 2013)

Here is a link to the White #2 JKI Gesshin Ginga 240 gyuto. These Ashi Hamano knives have great fit & finish. But its only available in wa handle.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...uto/gesshin-ginga-240mm-white-2-wa-gyuto.html

Here is a 240mm yo handle, only available in their swedish stainless, similar to the Kono HH I suppose. Really nice grind, fit and finish on these too. Also made entirely by Ashi Hamano for JKI.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...yuto/gesshin-ginga-240mm-stainless-gyuto.html


----------



## lenthan (Dec 26, 2012)

boar_d_laze said:


> Are you interested in the yo-HD because it's a laser or for its semi-stainless alloy?
> 
> BDL


Primarily the semi-stainless alloy but it being a laser is part of the reason I originally leaned towards the knife.

Thanks for the suggestions Vic and Betowess I will check those out.

Mark at CKTG recommended looking at the Kikuichi TKC.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Nov 13, 2011)

I've had both and preferred the semi-stainless TKC over the stainless Ginga. I think the Ginga was slighter better finished (polished and rounded spine and choil), but the TKC has a great distal taper and that semi-stainless steel takes a better edge and feels so smooth on the stones. Are you willing to try a wa handle?


----------



## rdm magic (Apr 16, 2012)

Take a look at the carbonext too


----------



## lenthan (Dec 26, 2012)

I have never used a wa handled knife and would not be against trying one out but I lean toward the yo handle due to familiarity and looks(matches what I have).

Thanks again everyone for the ideas and info.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Nov 13, 2011)

I think you'd be surprised by how good a wa handle feels and performs for what it's worth. Good luck on your purchase and don't forget to post pics/thoughts when you pick something up .


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I could put you into a 270 Kono HD wa-gyuto with kiritsuke tip.  PM me if you have the board space and are interested.


----------



## lenthan (Dec 26, 2012)

270 is a bit longer then I wanted but I will keep that in mind. Thanks.


----------

